# I have 8 N scale cars, need some help



## averykess (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am not really a train guy; I like them, but I just do not have the space or the time to devote to them on top of my other hobbies. Anyway, bought a lot of miniatures building materials and it included 8 N Scale train cars. I have no idea what they are worth. I am not looking for top dollar on these, just a ballpark in case the opportunity to trade them away or sell them arises. I'd rather they get run on a track than sit in the dark in my closet.

Anyways, here is what I have (they are all Bachmann cars still in the plastic boxes):

5066 - 41' Steel Box Car "Denver & Rio Grande"
5445 - 51' Plug Door Box Car "Chesapeake And Ohio"
5004 - 41' Mechanical Reefer "American Refrigerator Transit Co"
5464 - 51' Mechanical Reefer "Miller"
5163 - 42' Steel Gondola "Union Pacific"
5161 - 42' Steel Gondola "Pittsburg Lake Erie"
5422 - 42' Three Dome Tank Car
5403 - 36' Steel Caboose "Burlington"


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

averykess said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am not really a train guy; I like them, but I just do not have the space or the time to devote to them on top of my other hobbies. Anyway, bought a lot of miniatures building materials and it included 8 N Scale train cars. I have no idea what they are worth. I am not looking for top dollar on these, just a ballpark in case the opportunity to trade them away or sell them arises. I'd rather they get run on a track than sit in the dark in my closet.
> 
> ...


That would be a great help. Are the cases all marked up? Scratched? Or Are they in good shape too? Are the cars used? Have they been run. Are you selling as a lot? Or separate?
Someone here might snatch them up, but as you only have one post I don't know. Do you take pay-pal so the buyer has some kind of protection? 
Not to say your dishonest or anything.

Pictures:thumbsup:.......tell a thousand words.


----------



## averykess (Aug 24, 2010)

Added photo above. I have no idea if they have been run, they look like they have not been taken out of the cases. The case the Shell tank car is in is a bit cracked, but it is still one piece and it stays closed.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

averykess said:


> Added photo above. I have no idea if they have been run, they look like they have not been taken out of the cases. The case the Shell tank car is in is a bit cracked, but it is still one piece and it stays closed.


What do you think? $40 bucks for all? That will put it at $5.00 a car.
You got to figure out how much you payed for the other stuff you got them with. And sell these at a price were you get the stuff you wanted for free if you can.

Do you know what I mean?

How about you N scale people, anyone interested? 

Hey reckers he's got the little brother caboose that you threw out of your house, to a good home with me.
Same thing different scale.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

$3 a car is more typical with Bachmanns when they have their boxes. These are basic models from as early as the late 60s...'68-70, all the way up through the late 80s-early 90s. The middle four were most likely bought separately---note the colors and attention to detail, while the others were likely from a set---note the graphics aren't nearly as nice. Easily converted to Micro-Trains trucks/couplers, they'll make great yard filler for someone just starting out.


----------

